# schwinn rack



## kenji (Dec 12, 2010)

mounting is funky(extra seatpost clamp and rubber tire spacer) any suggjestions?




i like the lines of the rack on this bike though
aloha
Kenji


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Dec 13, 2010)

I think that's either a Columbia or aftermarket rack that doesn't really fit Schwinn frames. Not a whole lot of options besides what they did! Unless you bend the stays to fit at the stock seat post. Could be tricky.


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Dec 13, 2010)

*That's NOT a Schwinn rack.*

Someone jury rigged a non Schwinn rear rack designed for a road bike on that Schwinn middleweight. It does not belong on that bike. Road bike frames are higher where the seat tube is clamped to the frame, whereas a middleweight frame top tube curves down lower at the seat mast tube, thus allowing the seat to be lower than on a diamond framed road lightweight bike. That's why there is an extra clamp on the seat tube itself to hold the front of the rack.Otherwise, the front of the rack would have needed to be bent downward to use the seat mast tube clamp on the frame of the bike, itself.

Jim.


----------



## kenji (Jan 12, 2011)

*"check" it out*

some changes to this bike (mock up)

does this need to be in the custom forum? or over in the schwinn forum?


----------

